# závodní koule



## artimedoros49

Hi

This taken from “Rekord” (Karel Čapek _Povídky z Jedné Kapsy_).

_Ona *závodní koule *je těžší, váží sedm kilo; a letošní rekord v *závodní kouli* je šestnáct metrů bez nějakého centimetru._

What is a *závodní koule *? I have looked up the individual words, but can make little sense of it, other than that it’s a heavy ball used in competitions of some sort (maybe). 
Is it something like a „shot-put ball“ ?

Thank you


----------



## Mori.cze

Hi,
I've never doubted that he means a shot-put ball; I cannot recall hearing this wording elsewhere, though. 

Obviously, the language has evolved a bit since Karel Čapek's times. In contemporary Czech I would rather expect something like maybe *Koule k vrhu *_je těžší, váží sedm kilo; a letošní rekord _*ve vrhu koulí*_ je šestnáct metrů bez nějakého centimetru._


----------



## artimedoros49

Great, thank you.


----------



## bibax

Generally *závodní koule* or *soutěžní koule* means _competition ball_ or _boule_ (závod, soutěž = competition) in any sport using a ball (boule _in pétanque_). It must meet certain specifications set by the corresponding sport association.

However the track and field event 'shot put' is called *vrh koulí* in Czech. In open competitions the men's shot weighs 7.260 kilograms (16.01 lb), and the women's shot weighs 4 kilograms (8.8 lb).

So I should say:

*Závodní (soutěžní) koule *_je těžší, váží sedm kilo; a letošní rekord _*ve vrhu koulí*_ je šestnáct metrů bez nějakého centimetru.

The *competition ball* (or *shot*) is heavier,  it weighs 7.260 kilograms, and *this year's shot-put record* is next to 16 meters. 
_
(Shot put - OG 1928 Amsterdam: 1. John Kuck USA *15.87 m WR*; OG 1932 Los Angeles: 1. Leo Sexton USA 16 m, ..., 3. František Douda CZE 15.61 m).


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Perhaps it's worth pointing out that Hejda had already set the context a couple of sentences earlier, so having established a comparison with putting the shot, Hejda then goes on to specify which particular kind of projectile he's talking about: the competition shot, not the 12-lb stone that he struggled with for two days. The use of "ona" (ona závodní koule) helps to emphasise that he's talking about a particular type of projectile - the shot used in competitive shot-putting.

_"Tak to zkuste vystřelit z praku dvanáctiliberní kámen; to byste musel mít katapult. Pane, já jsem se s tím kamenem dřel dva dny; zkoušel jsem udělat nějakou smyčku a roztočit jej, víte, jako při vrhu kladivem; já vám říkám, to vám vyklouzne z každé smyčky. Pane, to byl čistý vrh koulí. A víte," vyhrkl rozčileně, "víte vy, co to je? To je světový rekord. Tak."
"Ale dejte pokoj," užasl pan soudce.
"Světový rekord," opakoval četník Hejda slavnostně. "Ona závodní koule je těžší, váží sedm kilo; a letošní rekord v závodní kouli je šestnáct metrů bez nějakého centimetru." _(source: cesky-jazyk.cz/citanka/karel-capek/rekord-povidky-z-jedne-kapsy)


----------

